# 30 HOUR EYE OF ROUND



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

Ive seen a few eye of rounds done SV here and they all looked great The wife got me the inkbird SV for Christmas. Ive been dying to try this thing out so I was really excited to use it on something. I found an article online about doing an eye of round for 30 hours so i thought I would follow that and see what I got. 

 chopsaw
 mentioned how much it reminded him of a rib roast when he did his so i thought i would season more like a steak and see what happened.

Here is what i did.
Rubbed down with steak sauce and pitt boss java chop house and then a quick sear. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


















Then added a bit more steak sauce and rub and  into a vacume bag. I cooled it back down to keep from steaming the meat in the bag before sealing with a double seal. Set the SV  to 131 for 30 hours and its warming up.
	

		
			
		

		
	















Into the pot
	

		
			
		

		
	








30 hours later I took it out of the bag. Drained off the liquid and set it aside .
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then back into the cast iron to brown up a bit
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then I let it rest for about 15 min while I got the taters loaded up. The taters were baked with a coating of olive oil and kosher salt. Regular for me and the wife and the boys wanted sweet taters loaded with brown sugar butter and marshmallows.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Then it was time for slicing...
	

		
			
		

		
	







It was deffinatly juicy!
	

		
			
		

		
	







And finally all plated up with some herbed butter, the loaded taters and some parmesan Brussels.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Man was this good. Extremely tender! Cut with a fork tender. Heck you could have ate this with a plastic spoon tender! And juicy as ever. Very strong "beefy" flavor. I think the java chop house had alot to do with that. It even smelled very "beefy" when I put it on. I ended up storing the leftovers in the liquid that got drained off because we didn't even use it on the roast. Definitely will do this again! Maybe next time I'll do it the same but slice thin on the slicer for beef dip sammies. It would be perfect for that!  Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 6, 2020)

that's a great looking meal, meat looks delicous. your pictures are definitely magazine quality!!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> that's a great looking meal, meat looks delicous. your pictures are definitely magazine quality!!


Thanks! The meal was great! Its one of those when you wish you could share it with the world! Lol. Had no idea eye of round could ever come out like this.


----------



## JJS (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks good from here.
I did one this weekend for 24hrs and was quite happy with the results, just one more thing to play around with when it gets damn cold in the winter


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

JJS said:


> just one more thing to play around with when it gets damn cold in the winter


I agree. I still do as much as posible outside but some days it just isnt going to happen.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks delicious.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious.


Thanks!


----------



## xray (Jan 6, 2020)

Yum! Looks awesome Sowsage!!! That plated shot is just marvelous.

Sadly, all my eye round went into jerky this weekend...not that it's a bad thing either!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2020)

That looks tasty! We sous vide a rump roast this weekend, its amazing how tender the meat gets. Your plated shot looked like a fine meal

Like
Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2020)

You nailed it . It's good isn't it . I'm ready to do another one .  I used the Canadian Steak seasoning from GFS on the one I did . 
Nice meal right there .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks Great, Sow!!
Nice Job!
Like.

For Eye Round though I like 21 hours better.
Chuck Roast needs the 30 hours though.
Another Chucky 
Eye Round in SV 


Bear


----------



## texomakid (Jan 6, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2020)

SS, Looks delicious !!!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks fantastic!! Extra points for the Parmesan Brussels sprouts!! Where is that rub from? I assume it has coffee in it?


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

xray said:


> Yum! Looks awesome Sowsage!!! That plated shot is just marvelous.
> 
> Sadly, all my eye round went into jerky this weekend...not that it's a bad thing either!


Thank you! Yep nothing wrong with jerky! Eye of round is perfect for jerky


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That looks tasty! We sous vide a rump roast this weekend, its amazing how tender the meat gets. Your plated shot looked like a fine meal
> 
> Like
> Ryan


Thanks! Yes its crazy how tender stuff gets. I did a whole pack of chicken thighs after that just to shred for other recipes. Its unbelievable!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> You nailed it . It's good isn't it . I'm ready to do another one .  I used the Canadian Steak seasoning from GFS on the one I did .
> Nice meal right there .


Thanks Chop. Yes. Its amaizing! I really think I want to do some thin sliced for beef dip sammies. Seems perfect for that.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Sow!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! I do think I'm going to cut the time back some on the next one. It was right on the edge of becoming mushy and not just tender. Any more time and it would have been "mushy" I think.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

texomakid said:


> Very nice.


Thank you!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> SS, Looks delicious !!!!!


Thank you it was great! Deffinatly worth a second round!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic!! Extra points for the Parmesan Brussels sprouts!! Where is that rub from? I assume it has coffee in it?


Thanks! We love Brussels! They cary the rub at Wal-Mart. I usually see it back by the grills and not with the seasonings. It does have coffee in it. Its good stuff for sure!


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 6, 2020)

It certainly looks like the wait was worth it! Amazing how evenly it’s cooked. Looks delicious!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

Mastercaster said:


> It certainly looks like the wait was worth it! Amazing how evenly it’s cooked. Looks delicious!


Thanks! Yea thats what is nice about this SV. Perfect temp edge to edge!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2020)

Excellent looking plates !


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Excellent looking plates !


Thanks! We really enjoyed it. Great meal for a cheaper cut of meat!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> . It was right on the edge of becoming mushy


Mine was on the line also . I was shooting for 21 , just timed it out wrong . Still fantastic .


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Mine was on the line also . I was shooting for 21 , just timed it out wrong . Still fantastic .


I'm definitely going to cut back time for the next one. Especially if I'm going to try and slice this for beef dip sammies.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2020)

Looks awesome!
We do them too & do like you said, let them cool & slice paper thin on the meat slicer.
Makes fantastic sammies!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 7, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks awesome!
> We do them too & do like you said, let them cool & slice paper thin on the meat slicer.
> Makes fantastic sammies!
> Al


Thanks Al . I definitely need to try the sammies out!


----------



## zwiller (Jan 7, 2020)

LIKE;  Thanks especially as I was going to try 36hrs on next one.  Will stick to 24hrs.  

You mention using more rub.  A few things I have researched and also learned is that vac sealing does not increase rub penetration like many think.  Works on things like veggies/pickles since they are porous but not meat.  I think you need to either inject or dry brine a long time to achieve what you want.  Best rib roast I ever did was by mistake.  Rubbed it for overnight but things kept coming up and ended up sitting a week before I could cook it.  OMG.  I say at minimum 3-4 days.  I still rest overnight or a day or so when injecting.  Works really well since I can space out all the steps over days.  

I also plan to SV some thighs, what was your technique?  I am thinking 4hrs at 165F.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

zwiller said:


> LIKE;  Thanks especially as I was going to try 36hrs on next one.  Will stick to 24hrs.
> 
> You mention using more rub.  A few things I have researched and also learned is that vac sealing does not increase rub penetration like many think.  Works on things like veggies/pickles since they are porous but not meat.  I think you need to either inject or dry brine a long time to achieve what you want.  Best rib roast I ever did was by mistake.  Rubbed it for overnight but things kept coming up and ended up sitting a week before I could cook it.  OMG.  I say at minimum 3-4 days.  I still rest overnight or a day or so when injecting.  Works really well since I can space out all the steps over days.
> 
> I also plan to SV some thighs, what was your technique?  I am thinking 4hrs at 165F.




When I first started SV, I did a lot of searching, and came up with a definite 146° for Breasts, and 165° for Thighs.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 7, 2020)

zwiller said:


> LIKE;  Thanks especially as I was going to try 36hrs on next one.  Will stick to 24hrs.
> 
> You mention using more rub.  A few things I have researched and also learned is that vac sealing does not increase rub penetration like many think.  Works on things like veggies/pickles since they are porous but not meat.  I think you need to either inject or dry brine a long time to achieve what you want.  Best rib roast I ever did was by mistake.  Rubbed it for overnight but things kept coming up and ended up sitting a week before I could cook it.  OMG.  I say at minimum 3-4 days.  I still rest overnight or a day or so when injecting.  Works really well since I can space out all the steps over days.
> 
> I also plan to SV some thighs, what was your technique?  I am thinking 4hrs at 165F.


Thnks! I added more rub after I seared it because I felt of lost a little during the sear. Even if it didn't get into the meat it sure du3d make a nice aju. The thighs I did were boneless skinless thighs. We just wanted to pull/shred them for meals later in the week. They went for 12 HR at 165. Ibwould say you could cut back the time a little but man its good stuff. There was a lot of liquid in the bag when they came out but most of it got mixed back in once shredded. It soaked it right back up. You can see in the pic how much liquid was there. And there was absolutely no effort to shred it. It was falling apart just pulling it out of the bag.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks guys.  165F it is!   

Your pic brings up something I was wondering.  I have not seen anyone run multiples in one bag so now I know it can be done but you need to add more time.  Was that the logic with 12hrs?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Thanks guys.  165F it is!
> 
> Your pic brings up something I was wondering.  I have not seen anyone run multiples in one bag so now I know it can be done but you need to add more time.  Was that the logic with 12hrs?




I've done that, but I try to keep it in one layer (Thickness). Then I use the Thickest point of the package for the length of time needed, with a little extra time.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 7, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Thanks guys.  165F it is!
> 
> Your pic brings up something I was wondering.  I have not seen anyone run multiples in one bag so now I know it can be done but you need to add more time.  Was that the logic with 12hrs?


Yes. I figured all packed in like that I would just treat it as if it were one giant chunk of meat. Keep in mind I have only two experiences with the sous vide. Lol.


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 7, 2020)

Does it make a difference in terms of taste, surface color, texture, etc., whether the sear is done prior to SV or post-SV?


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 7, 2020)

Mastercaster said:


> Does it make a difference in terms of taste, surface color, texture, etc., whether the sear is done prior to SV or post-SV?



After re-reading the thread, I see it was seared before and after the SV.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 7, 2020)

Mastercaster said:


> After re-reading the thread, I see it was seared before and after the SV.


I did it before and after because the article I read online did it that way.  Not sure how much different it would be if you only did it after. The reasoning they gave for doing a quick sear before is the same reason you have to sear a steak. To kill any surface bacteria. But I'm not sure if its really needed or not on a 30hr cook because I would think it would have been pasteurized by then. Somone with better knowledge about food safety would know better than me.


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 7, 2020)

Well, you can’t argue with the results. Just looks perfect. When I first read this I thought that you had only done a pre-SV sear and I thought it was a little odd. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 7, 2020)

Don't believe the sear is a safety factor for SV and done for flavor only.  Last one I ran I didn't sear at all and was still tasty but I injected.  I don't see a clear consensus on the sear, some do first, some after, some both times.   Our local famous roast beef is a mild take on it and no sear.  I am dead set on replicating it and SV has got me pretty close.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Don't believe the sear is a safety factor for SV and done for flavor only.  Last one I ran I didn't sear at all and was still tasty but I injected.  I don't see a clear consensus on the sear, some do first, some after, some both times.   Our local famous roast beef is a mild take on it and no sear.  I am dead set on replicating it and SV has got me pretty close.




I read somewhere that some do prior to SV for killing surface bacteria.
However I usually sear after, for Appearance. And sometimes when it's just Me & Mrs Bear, I don't sear at all, because we don't care what the surface looks like, when it's sliced Thin.

Just My 2 Piasters,
Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 7, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Don't believe the sear is a safety factor for SV and done for flavor only.  Last one I ran I didn't sear at all and was still tasty but I injected.  I don't see a clear consensus on the sear, some do first, some after, some both times.   Our local famous roast beef is a mild take on it and no sear.  I am dead set on replicating it and SV has got me pretty close.


I didnt think it was a saftey factor myself. I just followed what the article said to do. I'm prety new to the whole SV thing so i wanted to try something tried and true. I usually do that with any recipe. Then make changes. I hate when people give bad reveiws on recipes and then say all the things they changed lol.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 9, 2020)

Cant wait to do a eye of round this way! I have been doing eye of round for my RB sammy's for years. Brined and cooked to 125 and sliced thin. 

Now I get to do as a roast that will be fork tender, so looking forward to this!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2020)

fullborebbq said:


> Cant wait to do a eye of round this way! I have been doing eye of round for my RB sammy's for years. Brined and cooked to 125 and sliced thin.
> 
> Now I get to do as a roast that will be fork tender, so looking forward to this!




Eye Round gets the most tender results through SV of all the meats.
However to be perfectly honest, IMO the best way to make Roast Beef Lunch Meat is still to Smoke it to your favorite Rare IT, and then slice it very Thin. That still makes the best Roast Beef Sammy of all.

Bear


----------



## forktender (Jan 10, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> that's a great looking meal, meat looks delicous. your pictures are definitely magazine quality!!


My redneck ass can't take a picture to save my ass...lol


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 11, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Eye Round gets the most tender results through SV of all the meats.
> However to be perfectly honest, IMO the best way to make Roast Beef Lunch Meat is still to Smoke it to your favorite Rare IT, and then slice it very Thin. That still makes the best Roast Beef Sammy of all.
> 
> Bear


I have a 6 pounder in the brine right now. I might just SV a 2 lb piece and roast the rest.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 12, 2020)

WOW Sowsage great job, looks excellent.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 12, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> WOW Sowsage great job, looks excellent.
> 
> BIG LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks! We really enjoyed this meal. My 6 year old is not a fan of whole cut meats like steak. (Texture thing i think) but he has repeatedly asked when we were gong to have this again. As soon as i see a sale on these I'll be stocking the freezer!


----------

